# FS: Blue Discus Pair



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen these fish in person and they are amazing fish. It's hard to explain how unique the blues are in both fish, very different from blue diamonds, in a good way

Very healthy fish too, I got a few from the same tank awhile back and they settled in very nicely with my existing fish. 

If you are looking for beautiful unique blue discus, these are the ones to get


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's $325 EACH, right


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think for the pair.....right Mel?..it would be interesting offsprings for that pair


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I have seen these fish in person and they are amazing fish. It's hard to explain how unique the blues are in both fish, very different from blue diamonds, in a good way
> 
> Very healthy fish too, I got a few from the same tank awhile back and they settled in very nicely with my existing fish.
> 
> If you are looking for beautiful unique blue discus, these are the ones to get


Thanks Joe. I'm happy they settled in your tank already.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> That's $325 EACH, right


Hahaha! Shelley I would loved to get that for each. But no the price is for the pair.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

pieces71 said:


> I think for the pair.....right Mel?..it would be interesting offsprings for that pair


It will be interesting to see the offsprings. There's a chance there would be some albinos from the batch as the male has albino platinum gene.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

That pair is SO beautiful, even for non-wild, domestic rainbow color fish!!!! I can't believe Joe isn't scooping these up. He did pick up quite a few, but these are STUNNING. Wonder how they would make out in the goldfish tank  WITH the goldfish


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Its totally worth the price.

I am sure we have a few discus breeders here who would scoop these guys up.
Free bump for you. Beautiful Pair.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> That pair is SO beautiful, even for non-wild, domestic rainbow color fish!!!! I can't believe Joe isn't scooping these up. He did pick up quite a few, but these are STUNNING. Wonder how they would make out in the goldfish tank  WITH the goldfish


Thanks Shelley! I offered it to Joseph after he picked my other fish... I guess its to late and he already picked up some other discus from another source.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I suppose after the DJF (Dale Jordan Fiasco), he wanted to be convinced the tank was settled before adding any fish. It was pretty bare for awhile there. Looking MUCH better these days  But the knifefish will HAVE to go at some point


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

You really don't like his Knifefish eh?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't tell him, but I actually kinda do.....I hope he doesn't get rid of it 'cuz it adds a little something - especially with the turtle


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Thanks Shelley! I offered it to Joseph after he picked my other fish... I guess its to late and he already picked up some other discus from another source.


Space isn't the problem, there are still only 15 discus in a 240 gallon. The problem is that there are already 2 breeding pairs in there, adding a third breeding pair will not add to the harmony in the tank, otherwise I would have taken them for sure.

By the way, the blue angel that I got from you is trying to be a home wrecker and is trying to butt into/break up the Alencquer breeding pair :lol:


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

That fish really needs a partner. He/She does the same thing to this Blue pair


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

weekend bump!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Someone get them already before I get tempted to get two more that I don't need. 

For anyone looking for blue discus, IMO, these are the best two I have seen recently


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Get them Joe. You know you want them. And I made the space for you already.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Get them Joe. You know you want them. And I made the space for you already.


Yeah Joe! You have till thursday next week then I'm leaving for vacation


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah Joe x3!!!!! You know u want 'em


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Get them Joe. You know you want them. And I made the space for you already.


Unfortunately, that extra room lasted all of about 2 hours, replaced by 3 small discus from fantasy


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Yeah Joe! You have till thursday next week then I'm leaving for vacation


I hear nothing, I see nothing :bigsmile:

I thought Discus Dave was coming to pick them up?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Joe - I'll go with you to Mello's to pick up your new discus if you promise to come with me to Chuck's to get the "special pricing" on my new zebra friends.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I hear nothing, I see nothing :bigsmile:
> 
> I thought Discus Dave was coming to pick them up?


Isn't he getting the wilds?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Joe - look at those fish. You know you will regret it if you pass on them. Go for it


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I hear nothing, I see nothing :bigsmile:
> 
> I thought Discus Dave was coming to pick them up?


That's what I also thought..But he haven't commited yet. A bunch of emails I'm recieving from the usual guys who just want to waste your time and flake So its' still up for grabs!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I emailed Joe to harass him about these fish!!!!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha no worries Shelley.. if it dosen't sell I'll keep em! 
Just didn't want to setup a 20g tank for them. As I'm gonna sell my 65g when this pair is gone.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem - told him if he bought your pair I'd let him buy me some zebras


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I hear nothing, I see nothing :bigsmile:
> 
> I thought Discus Dave was coming to pick them up?


I'm still wanting to pick them up, but a few things came up with work and family that need my attention. Thats why i could committe to buying them....



-N/A- said:


> Isn't he getting the wilds?


Which wilds are you thinking about?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

SOLD!!!!!!!!!!! to the Discus Dave enjoy!


----------

